# Snow Removal, Snow Plowing Lehigh Valley, Pa.



## nextgenken

*Snow removal *and *Snow Plowing* service in *Lehigh Valley, Pa*. We are located in *Nazareth *and our coverage area includes *Bethlehem, Easton, Freemansburg, Hellertown, Nazareth, Palmer and Wilson*.

We do *Commercial *as well as *Residential *jobs including Olive Garden, Lonestar Steakhouse and many other business in our area.

Services include: *Snow Removal*, *Snow Plowing*, Salting, Commercial Parking lots, sidewalks and more.

Give us a call at (484) 357-6935

*Diamond Lawn and Landscapes *

http://diamondlawnandlandscapes.com/snow-removal.html


----------

